# Could someone help me convert these measurements?



## Lisa110 (May 20, 2008)

I have tried every online converter, and I get different numbers each time, not to mention, a lot of grams to ounces with decimal points. I'm horrible at math, and I'm dying to make a particular recipe that's half US measurements, and half metric (no idea why). Not to mention, flour, sugar, syrups, etc..all have different weights, so it's tough to go by any 'basic' formula. My scale is on the fritz, so I'm stuck. I'd so appreciate it if someone (a mathematical genius, perhaps? LOL) could help me out.

Here's what I need converted into cups, teaspoons, Tablespoons..or anything that can help me until I get my new US/metric scale.

80g sugar = ?
150g cake flour = ?
100g melted butter = ?
30g condensed milk = ?

I know some of the above, like the condensed milk is less than 2 T, and 1 stick of melted butter is 113 grams, but how much more or less? Baking is a science, so obviously, estimating is NOT applicable here, OR a good idea! LOL


----------



## jennyema (May 20, 2008)

It is very difficult to convert weight to volume and vice versa. 

A pint of water weighs one pound, but everything else is different. A pint of oil weighs less. A pint of lead weighs more.

This might help: GourmetSleuth - Gram Conversion Calculator


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2008)

Try this link

Sometimes you will need to convert to tablespoons and sometimes try cups.


----------



## Lisa110 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies thus far.  It's just so impossible to use metric measurements without a scale (at least for me).  I'll try that Gourmet Sleuth link, and let you know if I got any decent and definitive US measurements for the above.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 20, 2008)

>:: World Wide Metric ::<

Very good converter!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 21, 2008)

Lisa110 said:


> I have tried every online converter, and I get different numbers each time, not to mention, a lot of grams to ounces with decimal points. I'm horrible at math, and I'm dying to make a particular recipe that's half US measurements, and half metric (no idea why). Not to mention, flour, sugar, syrups, etc..all have different weights, so it's tough to go by any 'basic' formula. My scale is on the fritz, so I'm stuck. I'd so appreciate it if someone (a mathematical genius, perhaps? LOL) could help me out.
> 
> Here's what I need converted into cups, teaspoons, Tablespoons..or anything that can help me until I get my new US/metric scale.
> 
> ...


 
I would be curious about the origin of the recipe. Unless the volume measurements (teaspoons, tablespoons, cups, etc.) state they are in US measurements - they are probably either UK, metric, Canadian or Australian ... which is why if you want to get down to the finest degree of accuracy - you need to know that. If it was a mixture of US measurements of volume and weights - they would generally be volume and ounces for weight.

But, that aside ... like you said - without weighing you're only estimating anyway - and you can get an estimate from looking at the Nutrition information which will give you a US volume and metric (gram weight) equivalency estimate : 

80g sugar = 1/3 cup + 1 Tablespoon + 1 Teaspoon
150g cake flour = 1-1/4 cup + 1 slightly heaping Tablespoon (depending on how you measure it)
100g melted butter = take a stick of butter - cut off slightly less than 1 Tablespoon (use the portion that is slightly over 7 Tablespoons)
30g condensed milk = 1-1/2 Tablespoons + 2-3 drops (depending on how you measure)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Adillo303 (May 21, 2008)

While this will not help immediately, it is handy. This scale does the conversion for you.

Escali Pana Volume and Weight Scale


----------



## Lisa110 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is long overdue, due to some life situations, but thanks so much for all of your help!  The recipe came out well, even though I may have been off a bit here and there.  I have a new scale now, so things should be easier from hereon in!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 8, 2008)

Lisa, you never did say what the recipe was.   ?????


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 8, 2008)

*MEASURES *

10ml
.34 oz.
25ml
.85 oz.
50ml
1.7 oz.
100ml
3.4 oz.
200ml
6.8 oz.
300ml
10.1 oz.
400ml
13.5 oz.
500ml
1 pint, .9 oz.
600ml
1 pint, 4.3 oz.
700ml
1 pint, 7.7 oz.
800ml
1 pint,11.1 oz.
900ml
1 pint,14.4 oz.
Litre
2 pints,1.8 oz.


*WEIGHTS*

10g
.4 oz.
15g
.5 oz.
20g
.7 oz.
25g
.9 oz.
50g
1.8 oz.
75g
2.6 oz.
100g
3.5 oz.
125g
4.4 oz.
150g
5.3 oz.
175g
6.2 oz.
200g
7.1 oz.
300g
10.6 oz.
400g
14.1 oz.
500g 
1 lb., 1.6 oz.
600g
1 lb., 5.2 oz.
700g
1 lb., 8.7 oz.
800g
1 lb.,12.2 oz.
900g
1 lb.,15.7 oz.
1000g
2 lb., 3.3 oz.
1500g
3 lb., 4.9 oz.
2000g
4 lb., 6.5 oz.
2500g
5 lb., 8.2 oz.
3kg
6 lb., 9.8 oz.
4kg
8 lb.,13.1 oz.
5kg
11 lb., .4 oz.
10kg
22 lb., .7 oz.


----------



## Lisa110 (Oct 8, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Lisa, you never did say what the recipe was.   ?????




Oh, I'm sorry!  It was for a zebra cake that didn't turn out too well, but I eventually found one that worked out MUCH BETTER, and no metrics..LOL


----------

